# Compressor needed



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there guys & Gals... I need some help. I am looking for an air compressor for the garage about 25L - 50Lor so with air line and spray nozzle. Now I will rarely use it so am looking for a cheap one even second hand. If anybody knows of one give me a shout If it is in good condition cash is waiting. I will also collect.

thanks.
Ronnie


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't know how good this actually is but Practical Classics seem to rate them

http://www.wolf-online.co.uk/acatalog/Compressed_Air_Kits.html

Hope it helps

Jamie


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Hey there guys & Gals... I need some help. I am looking for an air compressor for the garage about 25L - 50Lor so with air line and spray nozzle. Now I will rarely use it so am looking for a cheap one even second hand. If anybody knows of one give me a shout If it is in good condition cash is waiting. I will also collect.
> 
> thanks.
> Ronnie


 b&q have a cheep one £50.00


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheapest 40L is £149 plus accessoried the £50 is only 6L not big enough unfortunatly!


----------



## KingdomTools (May 13, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Hey there guys & Gals... I need some help. I am looking for an air compressor for the garage about 25L - 50Lor so with air line and spray nozzle. Now I will rarely use it so am looking for a cheap one even second hand. If anybody knows of one give me a shout If it is in good condition cash is waiting. I will also collect.
> 
> thanks.
> Ronnie


If you are still looking we have them on the website

http://www.silverlineonline.com/power_tools/Compressors_PL_306.html

delivery cost £9.95 2-3 days


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

KingdomTools said:


> If you are still looking we have them on the website
> 
> http://www.silverlineonline.com/power_tools/Compressors_PL_306.html
> 
> delivery cost £9.95 2-3 days


Sorry to hijack this thread but im after a similar spec unit only difference being is i will be using mine every week to drive air tools so a good continuous air supply is needed will the silverline one be upto the job


----------



## KingdomTools (May 13, 2007)

xlfive said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but im after a similar spec unit only difference being is i will be using mine every week to drive air tools so a good continuous air supply is needed will the silverline one be upto the job


If you are using the air tools often and every day i would recomend the 50ltr as the 25ltr would be running constant, I'am going to asume that you are using it in a garage or spray shop(if different let me know) we have sold both but the 50ltr has had better reviews as the bigger tank proves a more constant pressure.
We also sell Sealy and Draper but the Silverline is the one that we back for these simple reasons

1. 3 year guarantee
2. Best Price
3. As good quality if not better

thanks
KT


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the info KT,i have a 25 ltr at the moment and its been a belter it just runs out of puff to quick .Just need to explain to the mrs why i need a new one now

try explaining ltrs/min to the mrs when the one you have runs fine and see what answer you get :lol:


----------

